# Sites not available/not loading



## classic33 (21 Feb 2015)

Anyone else had problems over the last few hours actually getting onto any of the sites?

Blank page/screen was the best I could get. It seems to have been quiet, so I'm assuming I'm not the only one affected.


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2015)

Same here.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (21 Feb 2015)

http://www.websitedown.info/ said website was down


----------



## BrynCP (21 Feb 2015)

Yep, same thing.

Looked like a network issue on route to the site.


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2015)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> http://www.websitedown.info/ said website was down


Never heard of that one before, thank you.


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2015)

It's @Shaun - he's moping because he's got to watch the X-Factor contestants so upsetting everyone else spreads the humiliation and pain around


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2015)

I also use this one
www.isitdownrightnow.com/


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> It's @Shaun - he's moping because he's got to watch the X-Factor contestants so upsetting everyone else spreads the humiliation


Wouldn't have known had it not been mentioned here.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Feb 2015)

Thought I'd been banned.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Feb 2015)

Reloaded a couple of times, working perfectly now


----------



## matiz (21 Feb 2015)

Same here


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I also use this one
> www.isitdownrightnow.com/




Great site SNSSO. Thanks.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I also use this one
> www.isitdownrightnow.com/


As with the recent "pen is" thread, I read that all wrong, "I sit down right now, what's that about?" I understand having clicked the link


----------



## Shaun (22 Feb 2015)

It started just as I was heading out the door for a family meal and mobile reception at the restaurant was patchy so it took me a while to check-in with the support guys. 

Anyway, server was fine it was a network outage at the data centre, so once that was fixed it all came back up.


----------

